# Squirrel... we meet again...



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Season is over for me unfortunately, but the law allows me to take nuisance animals on my own property.

Since these guys are in my garbage, and literally made a hole through the bin, I can't allow them to continue!

I shot this guy while running, a first shot of that kind for me.

Slingshot: Hathcock Target Sniper
Ammo: M10 Hexnut
Bands: Double TBG 25mm - 20mm cut @ 8.5"

Pouch: SuperSure

View attachment 53912


Cheers,
Clever Moniker


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Man, that is a woolly booger ... never seen one with that much fur on it. Nice shot.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice shot!


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

How long until you're wearing matching "His and Hers" squirrel fur hats? After that, there'll be the gloves...and boots...and coats...and then the the squirrel fur comforter for the king size bed...


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

"Thou shall not destroy the pristine nature of my garbage cans , Squirrel ruffian!!!" Said the knight Sir Moniker the Clever...


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

super shot my friend..way too go few more & you will have dimmer~AKAOldmiser


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Double 25/20 taper. Plenty of power!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Real nice shot! One shot. One kill.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Thanks for all the nice comments guys.

@Charles, now that I look at the pic again, this was a furry one! Jeepers.

@TF, I never know how to match the bands / ammo, I just do what feels right... and it dropped him quick time! 

@SF, "Sir Moniker the Clever" is now my forum title!!! Haha.

@Lacumo, I've actually tried using squirrel fur, but only red is good for fur.

@Rockslinger, thanks! 

@oldmiser, Considering the Mrs. gave all my squirrels in the freezer to her sister, I may need a few more for sure!

@S. S. Slinger, dropped him hard!

Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Welcome back to the hunt.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Welcome back to the hunt.


Unfortunately every season is closed for me right now. 

So I probably won't be as active in the hunting section till the fall, that is, unless I get a turkey in the spring!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

We are in turkey season now but its also base ball season to so I only get to go on my free time and have not had any yet hopeing for next week only one game so I will be hiting the woods hopefuly


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice bro!


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Congrats buddy, moving target too, one to remember for sure!


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Adirondack Kyle said:


> Nice bro!


Thanks Kyle. 



GHT said:


> Congrats buddy, moving target too, one to remember for sure!


Yuppers... was a first for me for a running target!


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Nice shooting! Nothing like a squirrel dinner on a cold winter night!


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

Now that is one fuzzy squirrel


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

Nicee kill! :thumbsup:


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

That is a crazy looking squirrel! Hybrid? Lol


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

That is a crazy looking squirrel! Hybrid? Lol


----------



## justin9900 (Mar 4, 2014)

great shot


----------



## C9SG.US (Apr 15, 2014)

Nice shooting. Hope you case skinned it. Nice hide to hang.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

C9SG.US said:


> Nice shooting. Hope you case skinned it. Nice hide to hang.


No commercial value on grey / black squirrels, they also to my knowledge do not have underfur.

I would only keep the hides from the red squirrel if anything, but I tend not to as I like them...

Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

I have made a few blow gun dart quivers from squirrel fur, pretty tough stuff.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

ChapmanHands said:


> I have made a few blow gun dart quivers from squirrel fur, pretty tough stuff.


Tough yes, just no commercial value... so I don't keep the pelt. I do however eat them!


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Clever,

http://www.mepps.com/programs/squirrel-tail/


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Ahhhh yes, my friend who ties flys does take them from me on occasion, but I don't know if I'd say .16 ¢ qualifies as commercial value... Man, shipping would cost more (unless I send more then 50), better start shooting now! Haha.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

When I was a kid we sent them in to trade for spinners, you get more trade value than money. We thought we were cool if we got enough tails for a free spinner or two.


----------

